# MP40 owners - please comment



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I decided to check if my MP40 has abnormal level of noise. The noise comes from the dry side, alignment is fine.

I captured this video to show to EcotechMarine's service representative. I was told mine does seem noisier and I need to send it back to BigAls to get it serviced.






However, before I send it to BigAls, which I will have to pay for shipping, I'd like to check with other owners if mine really does have abnormal level of noise from dry side.

What I thought was that MP40 is already fairly noisy, so I didn't have second thoughts. However, in my house I can hear it anywhere (with doors open), but I don't hear the rest of noise from my tank - return pump, splashing noise from overflow, skimmer, etc.

let me know what you think.

Sorry, the video already has some annoying static noise that came in from the camera - Zi8. need to fix that too..


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't believe that sound is normal. The 3 I have is not like that at all. I would definitely send it in for repairs or replacement.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> I don't believe that sound is normal. The 3 I have is not like that at all. I would definitely send it in for repairs or replacement.


Thanks UTC. I'm convinced that I will have to get mine looked at.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds like crapped out bearings... like what the pc fan in my nano tank box sounded like...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have mine running for 4 days now and is very silent, it wont hurt to have it check up


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Off topic a bit but... I wish my Frog Spawn would grow like yours...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chromey said:


> Off topic a bit but... I wish my Frog Spawn would grow like yours...


I found LPS is easier than SPS, so if you try to keep your tank good enough for SPS, your LPS will grow.

Got a replacement MP40w from BigAls.

It's not completely silent, but it seems the dry side noise is a little better (doesn't sound too much like broken bearings, much less high pitch noise). However, the wet side has this low frequency noise that wasn't there before. It seems to be getting better as days go by.

Hopefully it doesn't get worse from this point on.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I found that there was a breaking in period for both sides of the equipment with regards to the vortechs. 

One of mine is really quiet - the other has a bit of noise from the dry side, but only at high speeds. Nothing like yours was though!


----------

